# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Kalendari Kishtar i 7 Nentor: Shen Ernesti i Zvifaltenit

## NoName

*Kalendari Kishtar i 7 nëntorit përkujton Shën Ernestin e Zvifaltenit, Abat*



 Për jetën e Shën Ernestit kemi njoftime të pakta. Dihet se emri Ernest vjen nga gjermanishtja e do të thotë guximtar si shqiponjë. Dimë se në vitin 1140 ishte abat në manastirin e Zvifalten (Vurtemberg), themeluar në vitin 1089 nga kontët Kuno e Liutold fon Ashalm. Me sa duket këtë detyrë e kreu për një kohë të shkurtër, sepse në vitin 1146 dha dorëheqjen e u bashkua me ushtritë e kryqëzatës të organizuar nga Mbreti Konradi III. Dihet pak për veprimtarinë e Shenjtit si abat, më pak akoma për fundin e tij. Sipas gojëdhënës, ra në duart e saraçenëve e u martirizza mizorisht. Prej këndej, në manastirin e tij nderohet si martir. Festa e Shën Ernestit kremtohet më 7 nëntor. Nganjëherë ngatërrohet me Shën Ernestin e Nereshaimit, i cili mori pjesë në Kryqëzatën e parë.Në kishën abaciale të Zvifalten e pikërisht mbi eletrin e Shën Shtjefnit, ruhet edhe sot e kësaj dite një shtatore e shën Ernestit, të cilit i kushtohen edhe dy piktura.

----------

